# Car door auto body mystery



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone know, about basic autobody, (Im restoring some door bottom rust), imagine the door skin, which normally wraps under the bottom of the door, and crimps under toward the inside, and comes up under door about 5/8" or so. 

Well, I guess at the factory, the crimp would have a rough/sharp/unfinished edge under door, which can trap rain sloshing/splashing up under the door during a drive, and to prevent that, they fill smoothly the crack edge, with body filler. Then, they sand smoothly, and paint.

Is that what they use, regular body filler for that? Cant imagine anything else. I have some of that stuff, appears so hardened, and of course, Im gouging it all out to clean all inside and all, to then treat with hydrochloric acid, etc etc. cus theres so much packed/swollen rust in the crimp. 

Gotta be body filler. Opinions appreciated.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I think its just caulk, if I'm not mistaken. It just gets hard as it gets old.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you're describing auto body seam sealer. Do a google search about it. It comes in caulking tubes and there's also a brush on version. There are YouTube videos about it. If you find factory holes at the bottom of your doors make sure they stay open. They are to prevent water and water vapor from being trapped and causing the door bottom to rust. Clogged weep holes are the main reason the cars rust in that area.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

good info, people. good to know I would have to deal with a caulk type vs bondo!! Waaaay easier!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I bet you talking about the worm like beaded line that goes around the door trim. Yep, factory sealer. 
I am actually not sure, why you dealing with it. Normally, they simply grind the trim edge off, right through it, and it comes off.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks, UK, its like your picture, but at the BOTTOM edge of the door, not the sides. Bottom is way more prone to rust development. Sides are like new still. 

Not sure what you mean by "I am actually not sure, why you dealing with it". Youre not sure why Im dealing with restoring my car door of rust? Pls explain. Im dealing with it cuz I dont want my door to succumb to cancer.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

The worst part is a the bottom "fold"- where the 2 metal sheets come together, and crimped. Inside the crimp, MAN, the rust is so bad it's swollen the crimp entirely- a BAD sign. Like I said, Im hoping to douse that area with hydrochloric acid, to dissolve the rust, then rinse with bicarb, then water, then a squirt of acetone to quickly dry.....


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

noquacks said:


> thanks, UK, its like your picture, but at the BOTTOM edge of the door, not the sides. Bottom is way more prone to rust development. Sides are like new still.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "I am actually not sure, why you dealing with it". Youre not sure why Im dealing with restoring my car door of rust? Pls explain. Im dealing with it cuz I dont want my door to succumb to cancer.



No, I thought you replacing entire door skin. To do so, you do not need to meddle with sealant, you simply remove the door, gut it, take it to a power suitable tool, and grind straight through the trim edge, where it's wrapped around the frame. AKA door fascia. That's what arrows were pointing at. 
But if you were to do only local patch, down at the bottom, than sure, got to do what you got to do.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS9-IlsHi-M


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT_Tt4ZQGxU


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, I get you now, UK- yes, just repairing the bottom rust- no reskinning, as no skins available for my car . have no choice, gotta hope my derusting will get me by for another 5 yrs or so. 

Anyway, if I was gonna reskin, those youtubes wouldbe great. Thanks, man.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

All the best, bud. I think, the 2nd one is for bottom section reskin only, may be helpful. 
Btw, they say to take heat gun to that calk. Apparently, heat softens it and it becomes easier to remove.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

noquacks said:


> The worst part is a the bottom "fold"- where the 2 metal sheets come together, and crimped. Inside the crimp, MAN, the rust is so bad it's swollen the crimp entirely- a BAD sign. Like I said, Im hoping to douse that area with hydrochloric acid, to dissolve the rust, then rinse with bicarb, then water, then a squirt of acetone to quickly dry.....


Ayuh,... The worst thing you can do is completely seal that seam,....

It's Gotta have weep holes in the bottom, to drain condensation, 'n water that collects from runnin' down the window,...

After ya get it patched up,...
Look into Fluid Film, 'n use it to coat the entire inside panels of the door, especially along the bottom,...


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

sorry for late reply, people, just got back, and thankkfully the holiday mess is over!!!

Bondo, Im not gonna plug up those drain holes with "caulk", no way. Im gonna do only the rest of the bottom door crimp area. Factory. Nice day today, gonna do more rust removal......


----------

